# Elite bows



## Ranger/461 (May 7, 2015)

Who shoots them? Pros and cons of them? Thinking of getting me one. I really liked it but has anyone had any problems from there's ? Can't beat there warranty !!!


----------



## BlackEagle (May 7, 2015)

Elite bows:

I have been shooting bows since I was old enough to hold one, and have shot a ton of different brands/models. I had never shot an Elite until this year. I shot one for a few days and enjoyed it. It was an e35. Shot in a tournament and won my class, only had been shooting it for a few days too! So, two weeks ago I decided I wanted to try out a Victory at the local bow shop......now I own one and shoot it every day. 

Pros: extremely accurate. Holds on target nicely. Easy bow to shoot.

Cons: a little harder to tune and set up compared to other bows. (I'm extremely picky) The grip is not my favorite, but it works.

The grip: it took me a while to figure out what the bow wanted. But once I did, I adapted to the bow and it shoots perfect. 

The E32 didn't fit me well. And I didn't really like the way it handled. I wouldn't buy one to hunt with. 

However, I wouldn't mind having a 35 to hunt with sometimes. I like that bow and how it performs. For me, Elite falls into 3rd place on my list of top performing bows. 

This is my opinion of Elite.


----------



## godogs57 (May 7, 2015)

Best shooting bow I ever shot. I've shot Matthews for years, switched to Hoyt Carbon Element for three years...and once I tried the Elite I traded and never looked back. They work for me....


----------



## benellisbe (May 8, 2015)

I have an Elite hunter.  I have owned Mathews, Hoyt, PSE (many different models) and so on.  The Elite is one of the smoothest bows I have ever shot.  The let-off is insane, when letting down I literally have to push my hand forward to get the bow to let down.  I also have an obsession evolution, which is very forgiving and smooth. it is quite a bit faster than my Elite, but I will NOT be getting rid of my elite anytime soon.


----------



## BigCats (May 8, 2015)

I sold my z7 extreme and bought a energy 32 and love it very nice bow shoots very well.  It does take some getting used to the grip but there a write up in the diy section that shows several ways to hold the bow I tried all three and was able to quickly get used to the bow.


----------



## godogs57 (May 9, 2015)

BigCats said:


> I sold my z7 extreme and bought a energy 32 and love it very nice bow shoots very well.  It does take some getting used to the grip but there a write up in the diy section that shows several ways to hold the bow I tried all three and was able to quickly get used to the bow.



What grip ended up working for you? I found, for my style, I shot better with my pointer finger and thumb wrapped around the grip and touching....it did not like the "just laying there in my hand with no support" grip at all.


----------



## Kris87 (May 9, 2015)

godogs57 said:


> What grip ended up working for you? I found, for my style, I shot better with my pointer finger and thumb wrapped around the grip and touching....it did not like the "just laying there in my hand with no support" grip at all.



Its common on binary cam bows to have right tears more than left tears for a right hand shooter.  To offset that, more pressure on the right side of the grip will help, which is essentially what you're doing.


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (May 11, 2015)

I'm a long-time Mathews shooter and just bought a Synergy and really like it.  

Here's a YouTube video to support the earlier comment on "insane letoff":  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbijDqHStbI


----------



## gbscott4 (May 11, 2015)

It seems like a let off that high would be detrimental to a lot of things; arrow speed, launch time, maybe form?


----------



## Ranger/461 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks guys. I myself have shot them all pretty much over the years and currently have a Hoyt, and I will more than likely have an elite soon. Thanks for the comments !!!


----------



## Chase4556 (May 12, 2015)

I had not shot an elite bow until I was in the bow shop about a month and a half ago. Walked in to get a few things for my current bow and to shoot in the range. 

Saw their demo bows on the wall, and usually I steer clear of shooting them. All it does is make me want to spend money. The Bowtech RPM 360 caught my attention just because I had heard people talking about it, so I shot it and some others they had. 

The Elite Energy 32 I shot was a great feeling bow. Everything about it was spot on, and I couldn't really find a dislike(except the price tag!!). I liked it better than the bowtech bows I shot, and the Hoyt bows I shot. I have always heard good thinks about both Elite and Obsession. 

Told the guy working there that even after the Elite, the best shooting bow I had ever shot was still a Prime Impact when I was in Alabama. He said his boss told him to stop bringing in his Prime Centroid because people were shooting it, then going elsewhere to buy them because they don't sell them. Try out a Prime bow before you make the big purchase. I will probably be picking up either a Used Prime, or a Used Elite for my next purchase.


----------



## benellisbe (May 12, 2015)

Fast forward to 1 minute


----------



## bassfishga (May 15, 2015)

I have not heard of many or any problems with the Elite bows. The fact that they have a great warranty just backs it up if you do have an issue. The only think I have really seen Elite owners complain about is that the logo on the limbs wear off easy on the ones with black limbs. I like the way they shoot.

If you like Elite you may want to also look at Athens Archery bows. I like the draw cycle on an Athens bow better than a Elite. While they are both binary cam systems which have very similar cams designs. Both come with a great fully transferable warranty. 

While these bows are both great in the smooth draw, quiet shot and low vibration categories. They are not high in the speed category but, accuracy over speed for me.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 15, 2015)

I have been shooting a Z28 for several years now.  Was already looking to upgrade to a newer bow when I injured my draw shoulder.  

Elite, to me, is just a really great shooting bow in general.  They are not speed demons.  But they are really well built, come with a great warranty and are very smooth through the entire cycle. 

I'll be going down to a 50-60# model this year and and currently deciding between a Synergy and an E35.  More than likely will get the Synergy in the next couple of weeks.  

I would highly recommend them if you are considering an Elite.  I very rarely hear anything negative about them.  Plenty of people prefer other brands.  But I rarely hear anything bad.


----------



## bukhuntr (May 15, 2015)

My wife has an Elite Spirit and is putting out baseball size groups at 40 yards.  She started shooting 5 months ago.  We love hers.  I shoot a Hoyt and have come very close to buying an Elite on at least two occasions.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (May 15, 2015)

bukhuntr said:


> I shoot a Hoyt and have come very close to buying an Elite on at least two occasions.



Same here.


----------



## lblanton1 (May 17, 2015)

I have shot bowtech and Mathews and liked both of them. I love my elite32. I haven't looked back as far as hunting bows go I think elite is one of the best and I think you will be very happy with it.


----------



## GREG66 (May 21, 2015)

I have been shooting a Z28 since 2009. I love it! I do plan on getting a new Elite in the next year or so, but I am going to keep my Z28. I cant say a bad word about the brand.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 21, 2015)

GREG66 said:


> I have been shooting a Z28 since 2009. I love it! I do plan on getting a new Elite in the next year or so, but I am going to keep my Z28. I cant say a bad word about the brand.



Me too.  I love my Z....but I also have an E35 coming in the mail tomorrow!  Pretty pumped.


----------



## BlackEagle (May 21, 2015)

When Elite makes a bow that shoots as fast as my Phoenix I'll sell my Obsession and buy one. You can bank on that! 

To me it's one of the better feeling/holding/accurate bows out there. The more I shoot my Victory the more I love it.


----------



## Brewskis (May 22, 2015)

BlackEagle said:


> Cons: a little harder to tune and set up compared to other bows. (I'm extremely picky) The grip is not my favorite, but it works.
> 
> The grip: it took me a while to figure out what the bow wanted. But once I did, I adapted to the bow and it shoots perfect.



I liked everything about the Elite E35 I bought when they first came out except for the grip. In my case, it took some figuring out, but after figuring it out, the Elite would shoot lights out. Problem was the grip it needed wasn't comfortable for me. After giving it a good 8 months, I sold it, and went back to Hoyt.

Now that I've gotten into DIY tuning, I can say that I would have definitely missed having the extra tuning options of a yoke.


----------



## RLocke01 (May 27, 2015)

Brewskis said:


> I liked everything about the Elite E35 I bought when they first came out except for the grip. In my case, it took some figuring out, but after figuring it out, the Elite would shoot lights out. Problem was the grip it needed wasn't comfortable for me. After giving it a good 8 months, I sold it, and went back to Hoyt.
> 
> Now that I've gotten into DIY tuning, I can say that I would have definitely missed having the extra tuning options of a yoke.



This exactly. I couldn't not be consistent or get comfortable with the grip. The only con about this bow in my opinion. Mine tuned up pretty quick and was quiet and dead at the shot. I also went back to Hoyt.


----------



## lipsticker (May 28, 2015)

I shoot an E35 and love it.  I had been in my last setup for years prior to making the jump.  I have a 31" draw, so my options were limited for a new one.  I shot several different makers, and kept coming back to Elite.  It`s fast enough for me, and it`s a dream to shoot.


----------



## bukhuntr (Jul 25, 2016)

Well, picked up an E35 through a trade.  After two days of shooting it, I have to say I am in love.  I've been shooting Hoyt since 2000.  I still have my Defiant Turbo, for now....  It's a big difference from the aggressive cam of the Turbo and for me, that is doing wonders.  The only negative I can find is the speed drop off.  I have not ran the Elite through a chrono yet, I'm very curious to see how fast it is shooting.  I guess I can just miss slower...


----------



## flatsmaster (Jul 25, 2016)

Elite for me !!!!


----------



## rutnbuk (Jul 25, 2016)

I have an Elite Energy 35.  Pro- super easy to shoot.  Con- so easy to shoot it has cost me Taxidermy bills each year! LOL


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jul 25, 2016)

Even though this thread is really old..  I love my elite... I am going to try out a prime when they come out with there 2017 bows abd see if i like one.


----------



## bacon6 (Jul 25, 2016)

You couldn't give me anything else best bow I've ever owned


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jul 26, 2016)

My e35 with v grip will get a lot of tree time this year. One of the best bows I have owned.


----------



## deers2ward (Jul 26, 2016)

I shoot a Synergy

What stood out over my previous bows (Diamond, Bear,  PSE, Browning):

-Solid backwall, does not try to creep, you practically have to push it to make it go.
-Smooth draw cycle, 70# feels like 60#.
-Forgiving. I am more accurate with this bow than any I have had before.


----------



## Tot (Jul 27, 2016)

rutnbuk said:


> I have an Elite Energy 35.  Pro- super easy to shoot.  Con- so easy to shoot it has cost me Taxidermy bills each year! LOL



Best post on this thread


----------



## 7mmstw (Jul 28, 2016)

Tot said:


> Best post on this thread



    x2 and I don't even shoot an elite


----------



## Cole Henry (Jul 28, 2016)

Love my Energy 32


----------



## Grey Man (Jul 30, 2016)

How much tuning is involved? I value reliability very highly. I don't like having to mess with my bow, and will gladly sacrifice other traits for dependability.


----------



## whchunter (Jul 31, 2016)

*Elite*

I've heard mostly good things about them. One thing I would tell you though. Always get a disclaimer from a person recommending a bow. I don't believe anything if I know they are a bow REP, a bow seller or connected e.g. a friend in any way to the bow in question.

Like most things people who are working or selling a bow are usually biased and will change their attitude like their underwear if the money is coming from a different direction.

That's the reason this site is so great. Most on here will tell you as it is since they don't have anything to gain by lying.


----------



## BigCats (Aug 5, 2016)

godogs57 said:


> What grip ended up working for you? I found, for my style, I shot better with my pointer finger and thumb wrapped around the grip and touching....it did not like the "just laying there in my hand with no support" grip at all.


I turn hand and run trip down far right side on thumb pad , feels like u gonna drop how lol


----------

